# Iraq- As bad as they say it is



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I have seen many claims on this site that Iraq is in fact not nearly as bad as the "liberal media" trys to play it off as. Donald Rumsfeld among others has stated that they think things in Iraq are going rather well. A new internal report from the U.S. embassy which was obtained by the New York Times gives creedence to the way the media reports this war.



> BAGHDAD, April 9 (Reuters) - An internal U.S. embassy report on Iraq's provinces and obtained by the New York Times concluded in January that the stability of the strategic Baghdad region is a serious concern.
> 
> The 10-page report, dated Jan. 31, three weeks before the insurgent bombing of a Shi'ite shrine pushed Iraq to the brink of civil war, says the governorate is plagued by intimidation and assassinations of public officials, Iraqi security forces and civilians.
> 
> ...


http://www.alertnet.org/thenews/newsdesk/KHA942330.htm

A direct link to the report- Http://www.nytimes.com/packages/pdf/int ... t_text.pdf


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

It's going real good over there MT. A good friend of mine just got back from his second tour, Operation Restore Rights. He said it is pretty grisly with many enemy being killed every day, but the list of the wanted is growing shorter. From his standpoint Iraq is a new frontier full of opportunity for the Iraqi people, they just need to realize it. They have been beat down so long they are afraid to look forward and up.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Buckseye
My experience has been the same. Iraqi veterans coming back telling a much different story than depicted by the media. I always ask myself, what is their agenda? It's a shame that political agenda's, for some, are more important than freedom or lives.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

> Iraqi veterans coming back telling a much different story than depicted by the media. I always ask myself, what is their agenda? It's a shame that political agenda's, for some, are more important than freedom or lives.


Did you take the time to read said article? What agenda and bias do you think the U.S. embassy has? It seems that no truth is good enough unless it is your truth.


----------



## Scoonafish (Oct 9, 2005)

Militant_Tiger said:


> > It seems that no truth is good enough unless it is your truth.


 Sounds like somebody else on here. Wonder who that could be?


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

All I can say is I've had a lot of close friends go to Iraq, and they have all come home and said the same thing.

"What we're doing is right"

"The media is full of ****"

And I've never heard otherwise.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Then again those are the same blokes who had enough gusto for this war and president to sign up for it in the first place. Seems to me that one needs a less biased opinion to get the whole picture.


----------



## faithsdave (Jan 8, 2004)

Hey MT, why dont we send you over and you can come back and give us your opinion??????


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Forgive my lack of carring for politics but as far as I can see on here MT is not well liked. The willing ness to argue everying even gravity is somthing I find funny. Ok so here is a new thought. How about sending over the few of us who would turn it into the old west? It can be a private matter sort of fact since "its a "new frontier" and let us show how things can get done without Bush and with out military force...think of it more as a good will trip. My point is simply that let us show them how to take care of them selvs and when someone tries to take that away form them, then they can do it them selves. Not to nock Bush but I just dont see how sending people over to help a people who dont want to be helped. I can see things eventually getting better, but could have this been done better? Or should we just go drop pig parts on them? Or should we let MT show us the way? (I find a 150grain can solve lots of problems in the world)


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Some 98% of the insurgents are now Iraqi civilians. If we really want to get out of this mess we should follow the Murtha plan. Tell them that if they don't get it together by May 15, we are out.

This war has been an unnecessary bloodbath and said article exemplifies that the media has been covering it quite accurately. Those who blame the media for the problems in Iraq are simply shooting the messenger and passing the buck. They are no different than those who blame guns for violence.


----------



## Techhead (Oct 18, 2005)

your 98% are Iraqi's is bogus. I have several family members over there, and he claims it is the other way around, actually more and more of the TERRORISTS, not insurgents, they would just attack us, not women, children, and mosques are actually foreigners. I will believe his intel over anything you get any day


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

> SEN. KERRY: There's no change. Yes, I am saying yes. And what I said back then was based on the fact that the presumption of everybody, Tim, was that we were fighting al-Qaeda principally and that we were looking at the, at the, at the war on terror. The fact is that 98 percent of the insurgency has now been transformed into Iraqis, into indigenous population of Iraq. There are probably less than 1,000 foreign jihadists there. And in my most recent trip to Iraq, it became very, very clear to me, as it has to others, that the Iraqis themselves will not tolerate the jihadists staying on their land.


I trust a senator to be better informed than a grunt.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/12169680/page/2/


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

The media is fed by the politicians, whose interests are fed by myriad factors which are not in the interest of the general public (either American or Iraqi). The only complaint consistantly heard from the "warriors" is the biased reporting by the media. Research is good. But contrary to your opinion, mine is that the only truly un-biased reports come from those on the front lines, who see results, or lack of them each and every day. You're getting dangerously close to blatantly disrespecting our troops again MT. That kind of behavior leads to nothing but senseless bickering on these forums, and you know that. You need to choose your words more carefully. Blokes with gusto my ***. You're talking about patriots Mr., of the same cloth as those who fought and gave their lives in many wars, both here and overseas, to protect your right to state an opinion. You may have a legal right to state your views, but when it comes to respect for those men and women who are giving their lives in Iraq and Afghanistan, whose families suffer with the uncertainty of their loved one's futures, you're a poor excuse for an American. You had better hope you never have a physical confrontation with any of those in our military, for which you have so little regard. Your chance of survival would be slim indeed. Burl


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Gusto is disrespectful? Evidently if I don't kiss the feet of the soldiers I am disrespecting them.

As well, if you think physical threats are the way to make people support the military, you couldn't be any farther off.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

:roll:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> I trust a senator to be better informed than a *grunt.*


When a soldier calls himself a grunt, that is one thing, but when someone else calls them a grunt who has no right to it is disrespectful. I think your simply trying to get people angry again MT, and this thread is locked. Don't open it again like you did one, I will simply lock threads that lead to personal slams. This looks to me like you want people to get angry with you. Learn to respect everyone on here. Burl1 did not threaten you he simply implied that a soldier returning from Iraq might have problems with you.


----------

